# Do rosy/sand boas Bites hurt bad?



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT

I was wondering do the sand boa and the rosy boas bites hurt? because thats the only thing im worried about


----------



## BlackSunshine

yes.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yes.


Fuk!









Does it leave a nice scare? do they got them teethe that are like curved back?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Wesley said:


> yes.


Fuk!









Does it leave a nice scare? do they got them teethe that are like curved back?








[/quote]
dunno all that. But my ex had one and it was about 4-5 ft. and it bit her and drew blood. She didn't mention it feeling very good.


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT

BlackSunshine420 said:


> yes.


Fuk!









Does it leave a nice scare? do they got them teethe that are like curved back?








[/quote]
dunno all that. But my ex had one and it was about 4-5 ft. and it bit her and drew blood. She didn't mention it feeling very good.
[/quote]
























I thought sand boas didnt get that big...


----------



## flyboy

No, since they are smaller snakes it doesn't really hurt. Of course it will likely draw blood but you won't suffer any significant amount of tissue damage. Plus rosy boas aren't known as biters so you shouldn't have a problem with that. Kenyan sand boas are generally good natured, but I have been bitten by one. The only snake to strike OVER its back and nail me, lol. Very impressive. Shows you how efficient they are at hunting. But even then it was only a pin prick.


----------



## CrocKeeper

This is another age old question..and one without a definitive black and white answer due to peoples difference in opinion on what is painful....

Fact..lots of recurved teeth, 4 rows on the top, two rows on the bottom. To be honest a timid keeper probably does more damage to their snake when the snake bites them, as the serious flinching they usually do rips teeth right out of the snakes mouth! An adult rosy boa, and sand boa is capable of a bite that will draw blood..but not do any serious damage to a hand or fingers..(obviously any bites to faces are BAD as eyelids are _*THIN*_...so do not "kiss" *any* ,snake!)

So my opinion to you is this...either are great species, and not serious threats, easy keepers, easy to breed, and are a joy to keep (Rosy's are one of my ALL TIME FAVORITE SNAKES!)
Avoid species with long teeth and REALLY mobile skulls, especially if you are timid of being bitten....and I am not knocking the worried about being bitten...it is a normal response! One that you really kind of get over quickly....


----------



## KINGofKINGS

ah dont worry about it man... if you own snakes its not a matter of "if", its more like "when"- i mean sh*t dogs bite, cats bite and scratch, etc... a snake bite will scare you more than it will hurt you- my hog island boa bit me once (feeding related) and i barely felt it at all-- it was like a "holy sh*t, he bit me"... look down and see a dozen little bleeding holes in my finger- just reamin calm when it happens


----------



## GoriLLaFromDaMisT

KINGofKINGS said:


> ah dont worry about it man... if you own snakes its not a matter of "if", its more like "when"- i mean sh*t dogs bite, cats bite and scratch, etc... a snake bite will scare you more than it will hurt you- my hog island boa bit me once (feeding related) and i barely felt it at all-- it was like a "holy sh*t, he bit me"... look down and see a dozen little bleeding holes in my finger- just reamin calm when it happens


aLRIGHT I WILL IM STILL GONNA GET IT SINCE ME AND MY FRIEND USE TO CATCH GARDNER SNAKES AND DIAMOND BACK SNAKES ON THE TRAIN TRACKS ...THAT WAS FUN....I MISS DOIN THAT







....BUT YEA IM GONNA STAY COMMITED AND HOW MUCH A DAY SHOULD I HOLD IT SO IT WILL GET USE TO ME?


----------



## BlackSunshine

Sorry All I really read was boas.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

LIKE IT WAS said its the same as dogs cats hamster etc it depends on your pain tollerence its size where it bites you ...


----------



## CrocKeeper

shark_boy said:


> LIKE IT WAS said its the same as dogs cats hamster etc it depends on your pain tollerence its size where it bites you ...


Seriously.."same as dogs and cats"........









I do not think I could _begin_ a comparrison between the bite of a dog or a cat to that of a rosy boa, or a sand boa. Both the canid and the felid bites would result in serious tramau and tissue damage.....


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

no i dont mean like a giant pitbull or something i mean a smaller type of dog


----------



## KINGofKINGS

yeah i was reffering to a puppy nibble where you go... "Ouch! You little f*cker!"... I was just trying to say things bite... pets bite.... sh*t humans bite!(if your into that kinda thing)


----------



## luciferzone

iTS NOT THE BITE THAT BITE THAT HURTS SO BAD
its pullin the little mother f*ckers off with those hooked teeth that hurts
they dont like to let go


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

like some dogs and cates rats of whatever can get some dam sharp teeth but personaly if i get bit it just the initial bite that hurts then its fine (unless it takes a chunk of skin of or something like that


----------



## CrocKeeper

This thread has outlived its usefullness...


----------

